# white stuff



## lowfi (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi,

There is a bit of white cloudy "puffy" stuff growing on one of my rocks...they are new rocks. It is very soft so I siphon it out of the tank whenever it shows up. Anyone have any ideas. Oh i am also starting to see some on my hagen ladder where the co2 comes into the tank. Thanks

Sean


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

It's possible you overfilled your DIY CO2 container and the yeast mixture is overflowing into the tank. Not really a good thing. Did you maybe bump the container or knock it over? If it's not the yeast mixture overflowing then it may be fungus. I've seen people report they had it grow on driftwood but I don't recall anybody saying they had it on rocks. In any case, if it is fungus I don't think it is harmful, just unsightly. I believe also reading that some people's fish would eat it. I would definitely check your yeast container first.


----------



## cassiusclay (Feb 19, 2007)

got a pic?


----------



## lowfi (Apr 18, 2007)

ahh bummer, I just sucked it out of the rocks...and obviously squirted it down the sink. so no pic. . it is quite clear though, barely opaque. The stuff sticks on to the rocks relatively well but is definitely flowing as if you put some sort of gelatin in the water. Very weird and makes me veryyyy nervous...it is a new tank and all. I should have boiled the rocks before I put them in the tank.


----------



## lowfi (Apr 18, 2007)

ill get a pic up as soon as possible!


----------



## cassiusclay (Feb 19, 2007)

it came back huh?is it fungus or mold maybe?have you tried to kill it with anything?http://waynesword.palomar.edu/images/fungus1.jpg http://waynesword.palomar.edu/images/fungus2.jpg
couple pics there look likes what your describing


----------



## lowfi (Apr 18, 2007)

so here it is: i took the big rock out of the tank and boiled it, checked it with vinegar (just to be sure), and re-rinsed it. I put the rock back in the tank and the next day in the same crack, more white cloudy stuff. super bummed. i am pretty sure i will need to get a new rock now  i was starting to like it.....


----------



## Carissa1 (Aug 25, 2007)

I wonder if you bleached it maybe you could kill it? It almost sounds like there's something organic in that crack that is causing fungus to grow there. I don't think fungus can grow out of just plain rock.

The co2 thing is normal. You just have to clean it every so often.


----------

